

GitHub is Eating the World - erickerr
http://erickerr.com/github-is-eating-the-world

======
maxdemarzi
I built a poc for something like this using github data, but it didn't really
go anywhere. <http://getvouched.com> and
<http://getvouched.com/visualizations>

------
5vforest
Isn't the "search for developers by GitHub profile" what GitHire.com was
doing? And then they realized that it was "too hard" to find devs in the SF
Bay Area, where they're in high demand?

